# Breeding mice for feeding snakes



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

How do you breed your mice?

If I were to do it I'd need mice of all ages for feeding and the logistics of it are making my head hurt. What systems do you use? i want to see if its feasible for me with the quantity I need.

Thanks.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

No one?


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Anyone? This thread is getting lonely!


----------



## bennyvenom (Dec 30, 2009)

i can guarantee if you search this thread topic there is already a few that have asked this and been given answers


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

how many snakes have you got to feed ? feeding the mice and geting setup is expensive 

tim


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Feeding the mice and setting up a group is NOT exspensive.

1.Get a few lab cages, get a Big bag of Dr.johns. Get a big bag of bedding.

2. Get 3 groups of 1:5. 

3. Then when they are ready they will pop soo many babies out for you it will be unreal.

4. Get 2 Big 50l rubs, make it suitable for mice, then put seperate weaned sexes into each one and grow them up. 

5. When they are grown up, either kill them and freeze them or kill them and feed to the snakes, or feed live if you wish, its none of Our buissniness if you feed live or not. I feed live sometimes to certain snakes.

Trust me the cost of food,bedding is nothing compared to how much the mice will cost from the pet sop/online.


If you set-up the groups right, you will do fine. 

Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

southpython said:


> Feeding the mice and setting up a group is NOT exspensive.
> 
> 1.Get a few lab cages, get a Big bag of Dr.johns. Get a big bag of bedding.
> 
> ...


 
ive got about 200 mice in my rack , i feed mine pig breeding pellets they eat nearly 25kilo a week , £10.30 a bag , they breed like mad , unless you have a few snakes its realy not worth the hassel for the sake of saving a couple of quid a week 
, i breed mine 1,4 , the rack i made holds catlitter trays what slide in and out , i also have some lab breeding cages 

atb tim


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

timc20xe said:


> ive got about 200 mice in my rack , i feed mine pig breeding pellets they eat nearly 25kilo a week , £10.30 a bag , they breed like mad , unless you have a few snakes its realy not worth the hassel for the sake of saving a couple of quid a week
> , i breed mine 1,4 , the rack i made holds catlitter trays what slide in and out , i also have some lab breeding cages
> 
> atb tim


Until recently i used to breed and sell alot of rodents. But 4 months back i killed them all and sold them on as frozen food. Im going to start up but 3 times bigger in a couple of months.

If you breed them to sell them too then it pays for all the cost and then you get the rodents for 0.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

southpython said:


> Until recently i used to breed and sell alot of rodents. But 4 months back i killed them all and sold them on as frozen food. Im going to start up but 3 times bigger in a couple of months.
> 
> If you breed them to sell them too then it pays for all the cost and then you get the rodents for 0.


 
i will be selling them when i have got about 600 breeders , so it will cover its self then alright ,

i suppose if you are just breeding a few then you can always feed them on scap food and stale bread and stuff , 

its surprising how much they can bloody eat :bash:

atb tim


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

timc20xe said:


> i will be selling them when i have got about 600 breeders , so it will cover its self then alright ,
> 
> i suppose if you are just breeding a few then you can always feed them on scap food and stale bread and stuff ,
> 
> ...


 :2thumb:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd never live feed. I've got about 20 corns, the whole range of sizes. I like the RUB idea.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

dani11983 said:


> I'd never live feed. I've got about 20 corns, the whole range of sizes. I like the RUB idea.


 
you are going to want about 50 breeders to keep 20 corns fed and to keep some stock :2thumb:

tim


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

dani11983 said:


> I'd never live feed. I've got about 20 corns, the whole range of sizes. I like the RUB idea.


Your welcome for the information..................


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have a similar number of worms and have 10 boxes with 1.2 in each and i get enough to keep me going most of the time.
i feed them on rolled oats/dog food/rabbit mix/sow nuts.
whatevers on offer at the time


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

timc20xe said:


> you are going to want about 50 breeders to keep 20 corns fed and to keep some stock :2thumb:
> 
> tim


About 15 cages in a ratio of 1.3 should be ok then?



southpython said:


> Your welcome for the information..................


Thanks again and one more question: What do you feed them on and roughly what does it cost?


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

dani11983 said:


> Thanks again and one more question: What do you feed them on and roughly what does it cost?


Your welcome, Dr.Johns silver dog food. £12 a bag  or £8. dont remember lol. good luck with them


----------

